# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور العاصمة البريطانية لندن تتجمد تحت الثلوج

## mohamed73

بعد موجة من الطقس السىء الذى اجتاح لندن حيث تم تأجيل نحو 20 بالمئة من  الرحلات -  250 رحلة  بمطار هيثرو بالعاصمة البريطانية "لندن " وذلك بسبب  هطول المزيد من الثلوج. 
 وقد أفادت سلطات المطار بأن الجدول المخفف من الرحلات سيسمح لها بالتعامل مع تساقط الثلوج دون الاضطرار إلى إلغاء المزيد من 
الرحلات. 
وقد أثرت الثلوج على حركة التنقل بشكل عام في دول عدة من القارة . 
 الا  ان المصوريين اقتنصوا هذه الفرصة لألتقاط العديد من الصور للعاصمة  البريطانية لندن وهى تتجمد تحت الثلوج  نشرتها الصحف ووكالات الانباء  العالمية اليكم الصور .

----------

